# Sensores de sonido y movimientos



## lunita (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola
Necesito el esquema de un sensor de movimiento y otro de un sensor de sonido, lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo una casa inteligente controlada desde el computador y necesito prender y apagar la luz de un cuarto por medio de las palmas para eso es el sensor de sonido y para saber exactamenete donde se esta produciendo el sonido utlizo el de movimiento y de este modo se exactamente en que cuarto debo prender la luz, de antemano mil gracias.
Lunita


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2007)

Como sensor de movimiento te recomiendo utilizar los de alarma te sera mas barato
o si lo deseas hacer

http://www.glolab.com./pirparts/infrared.html

para el de palmadas
http://home.maine.rr.com/randylinscott/dec97.htm


----------



## lunita (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola muchas gracais voy a montarlos a ver que pasa pero tengu una duda en el circuito de las palmas el K1=spst reed relay 5 voltios dc coil eso es un bobina o como la interpreto


----------

